# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  bannière + lien

## Doll

Cela a déjà dû être expliqué plusieurs fois mais je ne trouve pas et je n'y arrive pas  ::  

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'expliquer comment mettre une bannière avec lien ?
je ne sais pas si je suis assez claire... j'aimerais qu'on puisse cliquer sur la bannière et tomber sur la page que je désire  ::

----------


## Chenille

Le sujet a déjà été abordé trois lignes en dessous quand même  :: 

bannière

----------


## Doll

Je sais, je l'ai bien vu ce sujet mais ça n'explique pas comment faire pour le lien direct... ou j'ai mal regardé...

----------


## Chenille

Je n'ai pas cliqué sur les liens... C'est la faute d'Algo alors  ::  Tu peux aller dans le sujet des bannières, là tu recopies un des codes, et à la place de l'adresse rescue tu mets la tienne, pareil pour l'image  :Smile:

----------


## Doll

J'ai essayé et ça ne marche pas. Ça me prend la tête là, je verrais ça plus tard, tant pis.

Merci quand même.

----------


## Chenille

Donne moi ton lien et ton image, je vais essayer  ::

----------


## Doll

lien 
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...-savoie-81545/

image



Merci, c'est gentil...

----------


## Chenille

```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-autres-animaux-42/gerbilles-2-jeunes-femelles-74-haute-savoie-81545/"][IMG]http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/09/03/84/83/gerbil10.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```



C'est à cause du lien de l'image, quand tu es sur le page de l'image que tu m'as donnée, il faut que tu cliques droit dessus et que tu fasses "afficher l'image" et ça te donnera une adresse qui finit par .jpg, c'est ce qu'il faut  :Smile:

----------


## Doll

Super ! Je te remercie  :: 

Je suis vraiment pas douée ! lol

----------


## Chenille

:Pom pom girl:

----------

